# Wing chun in free fight



## Nicolas (Mar 29, 2004)

just curious, i would like to know if there are fighters in NHB that trains in wing chun. Also if some wing chun guy has faced a thai boxer. Thanks.


----------



## MJS (Mar 29, 2004)

Nicolas said:
			
		

> just curious, i would like to know if there are fighters in NHB that trains in wing chun. Also if some wing chun guy has faced a thai boxer. Thanks.



I have only seen one WC fighter enter an NHB match.  He was fighting a Sambo stylist.  The Sambo fighter was the winner in that fight.  

Mike


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 29, 2004)

If that's the video I've seen online, he wasn't a particularly good WC stylist, either.


----------



## MJS (Mar 30, 2004)

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> If that's the video I've seen online, he wasn't a particularly good WC stylist, either.



Not sure if it was online or not.  I saw it on the now defunct Extreme Fighting.  And no, I didnt think that he was a good WC fighter either.

Mike


----------



## Hot Sauce (Apr 4, 2004)

Fighters from WT Center, the biggest WT school in the world and part of the Alliance , have been in Viking Fight and have been very successfull.

Nic K-Osei - WT instructor, also trains BJJ - his latest fight http://www.masterbjjeu.com/media/vf4_nic.mpg
Thai Tuong Pham - WT instructor, also trains BJJ
Mike Pyle - GAP instructor 

Viking Fight - www.vikingfight.com
The Alliance - www.wtcenterfyn.dk/alliance/
Wing Tsun Scandinavia - www.wingtsun.dk

Also I've heard a rumors that the EBMAS organization in the US are training WT/Escrima fighters to enter MMA competitions.


----------



## MJS (Apr 5, 2004)

Hot Sauce said:
			
		

> Fighters from WT Center, the biggest WT school in the world and part of the Alliance , have been in Viking Fight and have been very successfull.
> 
> Nic K-Osei - WT instructor, also trains BJJ - his latest fight http://www.masterbjjeu.com/media/vf4_nic.mpg
> Thai Tuong Pham - WT instructor, also trains BJJ
> ...



Pretty cool sites and clips!  As for the WC fighters, the one that I was referring to, as far as I know, did not have any other training other than WC.  The fighters that you mention have crosstrained in BJJ, which is pretty much a requirement if you want to do well in MMA events!

Mike


----------

